# William Law's A Serious Call To A Devout And Holy Life ?



## JimmyH (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm just done with chapter 3. I had read this, or at least started to read it, twenty five years ago. At that time it hit me hard because I was not willing to devote myself to God to the extent that he presents. I don't know if I am even now, though I am much closer now than I was then. 

If anyone has read, and knows the content of the book, please comment on it. Your thoughts, has it changed your approach to your Christian walk ?


----------



## rbcbob (Mar 2, 2012)

William Law, whatever he may have gotten right, taught the error of sinless-perfection. Beware of this dangerous teaching!


----------



## Jack K (Mar 3, 2012)

What Bob said.

Also, if you're going to devote yourself to such disciplines of holy living as Law urges, I strongly suggest that at the same time you devote yourself to the disciplines of relying solely on Christ and placing all your assurance on his love for you, a sinner. I say this especially because Law's book has hit you hard in the past and presumably made you feel accused and defeated. You MUST look only to Christ for your righteousness, or Law's book will do that to you again no matter how far you think you've progressed.

So I suggest some companion reading. Consider, as you read Law, also reading something that will encourage you to run confidently to Christ as you see yourself falling short. Perhaps Thomas Goodwin's _The Heart of Christ_, Richard Sibbes' _The Bruised Reed_, or Walter Marshall's _The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_.


----------



## rbcbob (Mar 3, 2012)

Jack K said:


> if you're going to devote yourself to such disciplines of holy living as Law urges, I strongly suggest that at the same time you devote yourself to the disciplines of relying solely on Christ and placing all your assurance on his love for you, a sinner. I say this especially because Law's book has hit you hard in the past and presumably made you feel accused and defeated. You MUST look only to Christ for your righteousness, or Law's book will do that to you again no matter how far you think you've progressed.
> 
> So I suggest some companion reading. Consider, as you read Law, also reading something that will encourage you to run confidently to Christ as you see yourself falling short. Perhaps Thomas Goodwin's The Heart of Christ, Richard Sibbes' The Bruised Reed, or Walter Marshall's The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification.


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 3, 2012)

Jack K said:


> I say this especially because Law's book has hit you hard in the past and presumably made you feel accused and defeated. You MUST look only to Christ for your righteousness, or Law's book will do that to you again no matter how far you think you've progressed..


 Law's book did indeed cause me to feel defeated in the past. At that time I focused on individual sins rather than a right relationship with God. I've come to a better understanding of salvation through the blood of Jesus Christ since then, thanks to the Reverend Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones. I had not heard of the Walter Marshall volume but I have the other books, by Thomas Goodwin and Richard Sibbes. I will begin them following my completion of Law's book. 

I've always loved books and I've accumulated quite a personal library of hard copies of great Puritan texts. To the point where I sometimes wonder if the collecting of books, be they religious or secular, is not a form of covetousness, and becomes a 'thing of the world'. I suppose that is a topic for another thread. Thanks to Bob and Jack for their sage advice. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 3, 2012)

Lloyd-Jones is helpful on that issue. What you describe sounds like progress. I, too, have been where you were and often still slip into allowing the accuser to make me feel condemned.


----------



## FenderPriest (Mar 3, 2012)

Law's influence on the early Methodist preachers - Wesley brothers and Whitefield - was massive. His voice was one in a nominal Christian age, so you need to keep that in mind. And yet, as has been stated, his work is largely forgotten for good reason. There are better, Christ-centered works on the subject. I started it last year, and though it was insightful and helpful at points, I put it down after the first 5 or 6 chapters... just wasn't worth the time in my opinion.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll second rbcbob and Jack K in their comments. How true it is that we can never feed on Christ enough when it comes to growth in holiness! He is _all_ we have to grow.

I do know someone who was on the borders of despair because of perfectionist teachings, but by God's grace he was delivered. Be strongly on your guard against that doctrine.


----------

